# Help my son out



## todddarling1 (Jan 21, 2013)

If you can.  He is wanting to raise money to turn 100 pens to send to the troops he likes Classic From PSI If we can  raise the money he is going to turn them. He's 11 years old.   I set the bar high at $750 but we'll turn whatever we can with whatever money we get. If we can hit the $750 mark we can turn 120+ Pens to send.  Help us out if you can. All the money we raise will go to pen kits, blanks, finishing supplies, tubes for each pen and we are also enclosing a note and an email, so hopefully we can get some responses form the Troops that get pens. We will post the letters to a blog so they can be shared with everyone.

https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/8Q1Lc?psid=125db88cf2274882a8645a14153ab687 

Thanks
Todd and Nathaniel Darling


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you want any blanks?


----------



## Smitty37 (Jan 21, 2013)

todddarling1 said:


> If you can.  He is wanting to raise money to turn 100 pens to send to the troops he likes Classic From PSI If we can  raise the money he is going to turn them. He's 11 years old.   I set the bar high at $750 but we'll turn whatever we can with whatever money we get. If we can hit the $750 mark we can turn 120+ Pens to send.  Help us out if you can. All the money we raise will go to pen kits, blanks, finishing supplies, tubes for each pen and we are also enclosing a note and an email, so hopefully we can get some responses form the Troops that get pens. We will post the letters to a blog so they can be shared with everyone.
> 
> https://fundrazr.com/campaigns/8Q1Lc?psid=125db88cf2274882a8645a14153ab687
> 
> ...


Which classic....if you are talking about the PKPAR10R24/RB/RC you might want to get in touch with me, I might be able to help you out.


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 21, 2013)

If your son is a little flexible, WoodCraft stores have a national "turn for the troops".  Our local store will provide the kits and blanks as long as the pens are returned to the store to go to the troops.  They receive many letters of thanks and they know how to get the pens to those who are in harm's way.

Additionally, they use the slimline because it fits into the pockets of the uniforms.  They suggest you do not get TOO creative with "fattening" the design, since the uniform pocket is quite restrictive in size.

Hope you achieve your goals!  
Ed


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 22, 2013)

Instead of trying to raise nearly $1000 for an 11 year old to make a large amount of pens, I'd suggest turning a few pens to start - a few pens at a time is a lot easier goal than joining a forum and raising $750 instantly, and then being morally obligated to turn 100 or so in a reasonable time period, especially during school season.  

Wish him luck, and have a look around the forums for some good learning aids!  

Ed had a very good suggestion - Turn for the Troops is a great concept!


----------



## mredburn (Jan 22, 2013)

Not to rain on your parade but you have only 1 post, and its asking for money. If you had more history as a member I might be more inclined to help. We occasionally get the requests for help and then they just disappear  afterwards. Im not saying you would but its  happened before.  Rather than money I would be willing to send materials like wood blanks.


----------



## todddarling1 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Thanks for your comments*

I understand the concern about the post. I wasn't even going to post it here.  I have gotten a ton of information that is a bigger help then donations.  We Tried to contact Freedom Pens through a contact link on the site and I don't think it ever went through.  Thanks to Alzey we got a contact email that I just sent to. 

Also thanks for mentioning the slimline issue didn't think about pockets being small.   We will be adjusting our fundraising accordingly.  I know this was my first post and I'm sorry that we live in a world where everything has to be looked at as a scam first.  It's hard to explain to my son that we live in a world where everyone seems to be trying to take advantage of each other.  Again Understand the concern. 

A little background on my son. We have never turned anything. I make custom Ukuleles and small flat things.  He has gone to Woodcraft and Rockler with me every time I go to get wood.  When I asked him what he wanted for Christmas Last year his first response was "I want stuff to make Pens" I was shocked, didn't even know he looked at any of that stuff when we were there.  Can't say dad hadn't thought about tryin it as well.   Well we're both hooked.  He turns about a 2 pens a night, two or three times a week. More on weekends. 

We have some Blanks (50 or so) that was included in our cost we needed to get some.

Again thanks for the info, and I understand the concern.

Todd


----------



## mredburn (Jan 22, 2013)

Understand that I do not doubt your sincerity nor your enthusiasm. Nor do I wish you anything but the best.  Would you accept wood blanks? Are you sticking to acrylic/resin
blanks. You may have better luck with members donating slim line kits and blanks in small amounts from more members.


----------



## Jjartwood (Jan 22, 2013)

As Veterans we pass the torch to the next group of protectors and they pass it on and so it goes.
This group of protectors are the current "us" be it $5-$10-$20 let's get behind this young man and be sure he reaches his goal. Have a couple less beers,smoke 1 less cigar,buy one less scratch ticket,or just cash in the mty cans on the deck. c'mon WE showed up 
for the job now let's help this kid show appreciation for this group that showed up
Mark
82d ABN DIV.


----------



## carpblaster (Jan 22, 2013)

How about pen kits instead of money,Check out the service pens for 2013 here run by Gary,we have given a lot the last year and upcoming year,I know from being in the Air Force a long way from home,anything from anybody is a treasure,thats why i give each year,and thanks a lot to Smitty for his contributions above the call for his kits,To me the kits would be easer than money


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 22, 2013)

Todd, Are you willing to get a PO Box to which blanks and pen kits could be mailed? This would protect you and your family from having to post your physical address.
I am willing to send some maple and cherry blanks.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 22, 2013)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> > Ed had a very good suggestion - Turn for the Troops is a great concept!
> 
> 
> As is "Pens for Canadian Peacekeepers"!
> ...


----------



## todddarling1 (Jan 22, 2013)

I have given out my address to a few private messages in regards to receiving blanks and things. I have an alternate address I can give if it makes people more comfortable. I can give My Church address if needed (my Dad is the pastor). Please message me in regards to what you have to send and I'll let you know where we are to meet his goal.  Pens kits and Blanks are Great. When I first set up the fundraiser it was for my facebook account. So I figured it would be easier to get funding then supplies. If I get enough responses I'll post the Church Address to the thread, but would rather use Private messages for now.

Thanks
Todd and Nathaniel


----------



## todddarling1 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Just talked to Sarge*

We are going to be ordering pen kits right from Freedom Pens.  We are close to ordering them ($25.00 away) thanks to everyone that has contacted me about sending blanks and pen kits we can't wait to get them and get going on the pens.  We will be ordering the additional kits from Freedom Pens i the next couple of days. A lot better pricing through them then through retail. Will post pictures as we get them done and maybe some shots of my boy turning.

Thanks again for all your help and encouraging words, seems like a really great group on here and I'm sure we'll be around a while.

Todd and Nathaniel.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 23, 2013)

Todd and Nathaniel,

We have people here from all over the country and some outside the CONUS sending pens for a program I run, ServicePens.
You're more than welcome to be involved if you like.
If you run out of blanks, feel free to let me know.

Kind Regards.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 23, 2013)

I also have plenty of blanks that will work for slimlines. I will be happy to send some.


----------



## todddarling1 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Pen Kits are ordered*

Check is sent. Thanks to everyone that had PM'd me to send blanks and kits and things.  We can't wait to get started. As of right now we are waiting to see how many blanks we get from the many fine folks here that are sending some our way. I will keep you posted if we need any more.  

We are keeping the fundraising open to get more kits and or finishing supplies as we need them.  I think we will be continuing to make pens for the troops for along long time.  Again thanks to everyone for your help it's nice to know people still are willing to help each other out, If you watch the news it seems no one has any compassion anymore.  Crazy world, but anyway that's a whole different post : )

God bless you all and we will keep you posted as to the status of the pens. (I'm sure videos will be going up soon showing our progress. I'll post links here as we get going)

Todd and Nathaniel.


----------



## Charlie_W (Jan 23, 2013)

I mailed a box of blanks today. The tracking says you should see it on the 25th.

Lets see some pics of the pen making in progress and finished. You and your son can take pride in your efforts and accomplishments.


----------



## todddarling1 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Link to first Video of our freedom pen project*

on Vimeo

The Art of Pens Freedom Pens Project Part 1 on Vimeo

More to come

Todd


----------



## Alzey (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice video. Shipped a box out to you on Friday. 


Keep up the good work and thanks for supporting our troops.


----------



## socdad (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting the video and I commend the young man for his efforts. Looking at the video I can’t tell if he is wearing safety glasses … if not I *strongly* suggest a pair!


----------



## todddarling1 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Safety*

Normally he wears a full face shield just didn't for the video. (you can see my reflection with the camera in it).


----------



## Katya (Jan 28, 2013)

Good for him!  Glad to hear it.


----------



## Phillikl (Jan 28, 2013)

First off would like to extend my appreciation; having been a recipeint of similar programs, the feeling when we receive these packages make us realize that we are doing something worth doing and haven't been forgot about!  Thank You!

As for the pens, being a pen maker and selling most to my active duty brothers and sisters, a little feed back:

Slimline (black ink, ball point) are the best, the pen pockets are built for a Skilcraft U.S. Government issued pens.  As for the deminisions, from tip to cap(ink retracted) is 5.25" with a diameter of just over 5/16". 

I would try to stay away from acrylics or any type of wood that will chip off if hit hard.  The nice thing about most wood, it will dent instead of pieces breaking off, don't want something that will leave glass shrapenal floating around in your pocket.

Would also try to stay away from CA finish.  While its shiney and pretty, not sure how well it handle things like: rain, gun oil, sweat, etc.... 

Thanks again!

~Kendall


----------



## todddarling1 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Update*

We have turned 19 pens so far.  I will be uploading a picture when we get to 25.  Been a slow go. but we're getting there!  Only 81 more to go!!  

Todd and Nathaniel.

PS the pen he entered in the youth contest is one of the ones going to the troops.  It was the birdseye maple one.


----------



## todddarling1 (Mar 2, 2013)

*First 26 Freedom Pens*

Here are the first 26 freedom pens my son has turned.  Thanks for all  the blanks and kits.  This was our first milestone now we're shooting to  get to 50 ASAP!!  Can't seem to post the picture so below is the link.

Nathaniel and Todd
IAP Home - Photos - First 26 Freedom Pens


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Mar 2, 2013)

That's a great pic. Nicely done. It should have been entered in the marketing photo contest IMHO.


----------



## todddarling1 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks!  If only we would have had the 26 done in time to enter.  :biggrin:




Buzzzz4 said:


> That's a great pic. Nicely done. It should have been entered in the marketing photo contest IMHO.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 3, 2013)

I watched your video and it was very nice and the finished pens are really nice.  I have a concern about something I saw in the video.  Your son is wearing a sweat shirt with a hood and long sleeves.  It is a safety issue that concerns me.  I could not see if the string for the hood is on his sweat shirt, but if it is it should be removed because if it is loose and he gets caught on the lathe it can choke him or pull his head into the spinning lathe.   His sweatshirt appears large and his sleeves are long and loose and cover his hands.  This is VERY DANGEROUS and he should not be wearing them as they can get caught and drag his arm into the spinning piece on the lathe.  I don't mean to be glum, but it has happened to adults.  He should also wear a respirator and safety shield to protect his eyes and lungs.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 3, 2013)

nava1uni said:


> I watched your video and it was very nice and the finished pens are really nice.  I have a concern about something I saw in the video.  Your son is wearing a sweat shirt with a hood and long sleeves.  It is a safety issue that concerns me.  I could not see if the string for the hood is on his sweat shirt, but if it is it should be removed because if it is loose and he gets caught on the lathe it can choke him or pull his head into the spinning lathe.   His sweatshirt appears large and his sleeves are long and loose and cover his hands.  This is VERY DANGEROUS and he should not be wearing them as they can get caught and drag his arm into the spinning piece on the lathe.  I don't mean to be glum, but it has happened to adults.  He should also wear a respirator and safety shield to protect his eyes and lungs.



Cindy,
Your concerns were same as mine... first thing I saw was the bandaid on his finger and then the long sleeves on the hoodie... definitely need to take those off.... 

This comes from a 71 year old who is wearing a bandaid on my finger from a piece of wood kicking out of my band saw and almost removing the fingerprint pad from my ring finger, and who about a hear and half back took a bowl in the face because I was "just touching up" the bottom of a bowl in a Longworth chuck and didn't have my face shield on... see attached picture...   It can and will happen in the blink of an eye.

He's young and though gaining rapidly, still in-experienced... keep him safe.


----------



## nava1uni (Mar 4, 2013)

Chuck, I agree with you.  It only takes a second.  I caught a hoodie tie doing car work, many years ago and almost had my head pulled into the rotating fan blades.  I am now so careful of anything loose around any moving tools.


----------



## todddarling1 (Apr 24, 2013)

*Back on track*

*So  Nathaniel was honored by Waterford Township for his Freedom Pen  Project. Very Proud of him. We are at 45 pens for the troops right now  going to send a batch off when we get to 50. We stalled out for a while  due to him ripping the end of his finger off in a door at school but we  are back at it now.*

will keep everyone posted! Pictures to follow!


Todd​


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 24, 2013)

Mashed fingers can slow you down some. Congratulations.


----------

